# shampoo question



## lizzie&scruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

I think my pup is allergic to grains and just switched her to a grain free diet. Her skin is sensitive and she has a rash on her belly and underarms..what is a good shampoo for sensitive skin? I obviously can't use oatmeal which is what I used to use


----------



## Statua (Aug 4, 2013)

If you are concerned about the oatmeal I would try a hypo shampoo or a aloe based one. If she does already have a rash I would avoid shampooing her until the rash clears up. Shampoo, even gentle ones, remove oils and moisture from a dogs skin, which can aggravate a rash even if was originally caused by allergies. Especially if dry skin occurs which she scratches at.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

I love bio groom. They have a gentle, tearless formula that makes their coats very soft, and it smells great too. They have one with oatmeal and one without, so you can look into the grain free one.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Any gentle shampoo should be fine. If the rash could be a skin infection or yeast problem, then a medicated shampoo. (My medicated of choice is Zymox, but there are many out there.) Always follow with a conditioner, and you won't have to worry about it drying out the skin. Make sure you rinse really, really, really well. And it's best if you are able to completely dry the dog afterward, especially when there are skin issues. If not, dry the best you can at least.


----------



## lizzie&scruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

I got one for sensitive skin but not sure if it irritated more or not. She still has a rash but she hasn't been grain free for that long yet. She was at the vet for a wellness visit and they seemed to think I could use regular ointment and benadryl and wait to see if the collar rash goes away with time. Not sure if its diet or maybe grass.. she doesn't have any odor so don't think its yeast. I've never had a dog with these skin issues! Lol


----------

